# Current exchange rates ..Euro



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Having just seen that the Euro is at it's most expensive since 2001. Anyone care to give an opinion of why? Do I buy my summer Euros now or will they drop like a stone? 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You should have bought a few months back, Dave. :roll: :wink: 
The Euro is strong at the moment, the dollar is weak, but not as bad as it was 4 weeks ago. The pound has weakened against the Euro in the last few weeks (and against the Dollar) - concerns about Uk economy and follow on from the credit crunch.

It might be worth gettting a few in, and then getting cash while away - I always find better rates from a hole in the wall than you can get from UK banks prior to the trip.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Dave 
One of the main reasons for the poor exchange rates is that UK interest rates are on a downward spiral, so the gamble is will they go down even further or not, my gut feeling is that, to keep inflation at bay interest rates will stay as they are.
I wish I new, as I am of to Australia in March and I am wondering if I should buy currency now or not

Charlie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euro*

Hi

If UK interest rates fall, the Euro rate should in theory weaken - ie more euro to the pound.

Marks and Sparks are selling euro at 1.28 today - a far cry from the 1.52 last year - the rate I was getting via Nationwide debit card.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just found :: this :: online - 1.2997 to the £.

And :: these people :: seem to be offering 1.326 (15 day delivery). It looks like it pays to shop around.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rates*

1.3111 at www.travelex.co.uk when booked on line. You can collect at various sea ports and air ports.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Euro exchange rates*

  Buona sera tutti,
not a good start to the New Year is it?
Since the cretins at INPS here in Italy have still not sorted out my pension rights after 2 years, I rely on some Pound Sterling investments for an income. Now the small amount of money that was coming in is practically worthless at these rates (£1 = Euro 1.30 more or less).
As of today diesel here is up to Euro 1.37 per litre, that is over 1 pound sterling per litre.
Those German motorhomes at Euro 35,000 don't seem such a good buy now, do they? Wish I knew which way it was all going to go. Certainly going to make Continental touring more expensive for the British, especially in Italy, since food and transport prices have also risen by about 10% over the past month.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Euro exchange rates*



eddied said:


> Certainly going to make Continental touring more expensive for the British, especially in Italy, since food and transport prices have also risen by about 10% over the past month.
> saluti,
> eddied


So you've got Gordonio Marrone as Prime Minister then!!

We love Italy and the Italian people, so we shall still come and sod the expense. 

Cheers


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Euro exchange rates*



Zebedee said:


> We love Italy and the Italian people, so we shall still come and sod the expense.


We've got 4 weeks already booked this summer. We don't mind lining the pockets of our Italian chums. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Gordonio Morrone*

 buona sera, and thanks for the kind words.
No, we don't have Gordonia Morrone, we have the Paid Moron who came in from the Brussel's cold - Prof. Romano Prodi!
At least Berlusconi had charisma and style (so did Tony Blair - no?)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Charlie. Don't bet on the MPC holding UK rates. I would have a little side bet with you that they cut at least 3 times this year and maybe four. First may even be on thursday this week. I'm afraid the pound is only going one way for the moment. The uk's structural problems are coming home to roost.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Euro*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> If UK interest rates fall, the Euro rate should in theory weaken - ie more euro to the pound.
> 
> Russell


Sorry, Russell: that's upside down. If British Bank Rate drops, the pound becomes less attractive to Johnny Foreigner (whoops - just seen your flag  ) and the pound loses value against other currencies, i.e. fewer Euros to the pound. If the European Central Bank drops their Bank Rate, then the reverse happens.

And EddieD, don't gloat about foreign built vans becoming less attractive in price. All the base vehicles used by British motorhome builders come from the continent, so we'll see British motorhomes reflecting the fall in the pound, as well.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just picked up a couple of hundred quid in Euro's from Natwest - 1.2874.

Not so good  

Geoff


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*euro v pound*

Yes ? buy your euro's NOW!!! pound will drop to 123-5 or less euro's to £ by march 2008. nationwide rate today 1.35 on my Internet a/c. we are drawing out euro's like mad. get your holiday money now.

quote? sterling is the closest thing to a one way bet you are likely to find in the financial markets. its trading at close to record low against the euro.€ if you have spare cash! get down to the bank or exchange bureau now ,because if you wait you will cost you money.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

DollarYen
I would not argue with your over all view on where interest rates are going, only that I think the bank of England will want to see inflation under control before the next cut, especially with the next round of wage increases around the corner, hope I do not eat my words on Thursday.

Charlie


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Gordon Brown's smoke & mirrors con job will bite him in the bum this year as we head for record stagflation - We have no manufacturing industry left, we don't actually produce anything so our trade deficits are at massive levels, Northern Rock is going to cost £50bn (10% of government spending). The whole show was kept on the road by ramping up property prices to ridiculous levels and allowing the fools to spend illusory equity on total crap...

With property prices falling I'm afraid there is nothing left - Frankly we are all doomed... I feel sorry for those who are going to get saddled with negative equity, monster mortgages and a life of misery with their noses to the grindstone for the foreseeable future. 

My forecast for this year... 4% interest rates and falling by the end of the year, 1:10 euro to the pound and a huge repossession industry.

Happy New Year from (not so) New Labour 8O 8O


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I'm just off to cut my wrists. :roll:


----------

